# Concord Grapes?



## shoebiedoo (Nov 15, 2011)

A neighbor of my grew some concord grapes over the summer and still has the frozen grapes. It doesn't look like he's going to use them so he asked if I wanted them. my question is, not being familiar with concords, how would these effect the flavor of a Cab Franc or Zinfandel juice? Is this something worth thinking about or are these better off used for Jam?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Julie (Nov 15, 2011)

shoebiedoo said:


> A neighbor of my grew some concord grapes over the summer and still has the frozen grapes. It doesn't look like he's going to use them so he asked if I wanted them. my question is, not being familiar with concords, how would these effect the flavor of a Cab Franc or Zinfandel juice? Is this something worth thinking about or are these better off used for Jam?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve



make wine. a blend with cranberry makes a very good tasting wine, concords also go well with cherry.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Nov 15, 2011)

My other option was to try using them as a "Grape Pack" in some other batches, like a Zin or Sirah.


----------



## Gr8zins (Nov 16, 2011)

In my opinion the Concords would do your vinifera wines a disservice. They really have that foxy grape jelly taste. They will make ok wine alone or with other fruits as suggested....but I would not blend with those noble varieties


----------



## buzi (Apr 26, 2012)

I would not blend concord with other grapes. It's too strong of a flavor and will dominate the other flavors. I like the idea of cranberry or cherry. I like the idea of tartness the cran would add. Maybe a sour cherry....hmmm. Now I'm interested.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 27, 2012)

Definitely do NOT make a grape pack out of the Concord. I totally agree with the others.


----------



## Turock (Apr 27, 2012)

Concord is very good mixed with Burgundy, elderberry,and even Niagara.


----------



## BobR (Jul 4, 2012)

shoebiedoo said:


> A neighbor of my grew some concord grapes over the summer and still has the frozen grapes. It doesn't look like he's going to use them so he asked if I wanted them. my question is, not being familiar with concords, how would these effect the flavor of a Cab Franc or Zinfandel juice? Is this something worth thinking about or are these better off used for Jam?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve



Frozen grapes? Can you freeze Concord grapes? If so, then how? I have never heard of freezing Concord grapes and would be interested in knowing how to do it.


----------



## Julie (Jul 4, 2012)

BobR said:


> Frozen grapes? Can you freeze Concord grapes? If so, then how? I have never heard of freezing Concord grapes and would be interested in knowing how to do it.


 
I just put them in a couple of shopping bags and put them in the freezer, I don't do anything special to them.


----------



## Julie (Jul 4, 2012)

Like others have said, I wouldn't mix it. Concord and cherry make a great mix, so does concord and elderberry but concord and cranberry is just awesome.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 5, 2012)

shoebiedoo said:


> A neighbor of my grew some concord grapes over the summer and still has the frozen grapes. It doesn't look like he's going to use them so he asked if I wanted them. my question is, not being familiar with concords, how would these effect the flavor of a Cab Franc or Zinfandel juice? Is this something worth thinking about or are these better off used for Jam?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


 
Shoebiedoo, The above brings only one thought to mind.... I am going to the corner of my room, getting into the fetal position, and am going to suck my thumb for about an hour!

take my advise.. 

Keep the concord separate! Once the concords have fermented into finished wine, you can then to small "bench Trials" to see if concord wine actually can improve Cab Franc or zinfandel. I have my doubts!

If you were to blend on mass, and if you were to decide that you do not like the taste of Concord Grapes (outside of jelly), it will be rather hard to remove the concord grape juice once blended!

johnT.


----------



## dbzlof (Jul 5, 2012)

It's funny, we as wine makers as a whole have deemed some grapes/fruits, like Concord grapes, as not good for wine. I make a lot of wine and share a lot with friends, and one of the favorites is Concord, another favorite white wine is the Thomson Seedless-green grapes from any store! Just like Maple Syrup, which is another hobby, we stive for the lightest syrup possibe, yet what the public wants is the darker, richer syrup. Maybe the industries are out of the scope of the public tastes!

But still, I wouldn't add them to any respected grape variety, although in cherry, and even raspberry it's awesome.

Dale


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jul 6, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Shoebiedoo, The above brings only one thought to mind.... I am going to the corner of my room, getting into the fetal position, and am going to suck my thumb for about an hour!
> 
> 
> johnT.



I'm still trying to figure out what the above statement means :>


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 6, 2012)

Concord = MD 20/20


----------



## JohnT (Jul 6, 2012)

dbzlof said:


> It's funny, we as wine makers as a whole have deemed some grapes/fruits, like Concord grapes, as not good for wine. I make a lot of wine and share a lot with friends, and one of the favorites is Concord, another favorite white wine is the Thomson Seedless-green grapes from any store! Just like Maple Syrup, which is another hobby, we stive for the lightest syrup possibe, yet what the public wants is the darker, richer syrup. Maybe the industries are out of the scope of the public tastes!
> 
> But still, I wouldn't add them to any respected grape variety, although in cherry, and even raspberry it's awesome.
> 
> Dale


 
My last post was simply a long, ongoing joke. I AM a bit of a WINE SNOB, but that is just where my tastes go. I do not fault ANYBODY for liking concord. Wine is like a steak, some like rare, some medium, some raw, some well done, and some folks don't eat meat at all. For themselves, they are all correct for each individual. 

My main message here was simply to keep the wines separate and blend later. By doing this, you can perform bench trails to determine how much to add to suit your own tastes.


----------



## dbzlof (Jul 6, 2012)

I have been away from this forum for a while and was looking forward to be back again. I have helped 3 people start making wine in the last year, and I make all kinds, along with beer and syrup. I have placed in wine competitions, and I do not judge others.

Kiss my A**.

Goodbye


----------



## JohnT (Jul 6, 2012)

dbzlof said:


> I have been away from this forum for a while and was looking forward to be back again. I have helped 3 people start making wine in the last year, and I make all kinds, along with beer and syrup. I have placed in wine competitions, and I do not judge others.
> 
> *Kiss my A**.*
> 
> Goodbye


 
Why not read my whole post first (before you get all upset). Also, might I suggest that you also take a class on how to be polite?

Just read my last post. I took a lot of time to explain that I WAS NOT JUDGING ANYBODY!!!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jul 6, 2012)

WOW!!! I, for one, was not offended at all. I just didn't get it  I have never had wine made from concord grapes. Sent sure what effect they would have when used as a grape pack. Nit wanting any of my wines to twist like jelly, I think I'll stay away from it 

Thanks


----------



## JohnT (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks shoe. Not sure what set this guy off.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 6, 2012)

I just posted *MY* personal view of concord, Its a huge seller here in MO but my taste runs to the dry side. Did not mean to offend anyone. Sorry.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 6, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> I just posted *MY* personal view of concord, Its a huge seller here in MO but my taste runs to the dry side. Did not mean to offend anyone. Sorry.


 
I do not think that this guy was offended at you. I think he was offended at me.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jul 6, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> I just posted *MY* personal view of concord, Its a huge seller here in MO but my taste runs to the dry side. Did not mean to offend anyone. Sorry.



your post was funny!!! You got your point across for sure


----------

